# Photo of the Month - October '09 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia

Welcome to the October PotM Nomination thread. Not quite sure where Arch has got actually, we've not received a ransom note or anything, so I'm hopeful we'll see him back fairly soon. [Heads off to check eBay just in case...]

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of October 2009 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## NateS

Sunrise @ Chunky Gal Point by Rmac


----------



## Overread

Simply beautiful by joemc
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/180914-simply-beautiful.html


----------



## HannahRebekah

*Mt. Rainier / Olympic Pennensula, WA** by *roboticboredom


----------



## CyclonePWR

wow fantastic so far.


----------



## DeadEye




----------



## Derrel

I think that of all the children's indoor portraiture I have seen this past month, this shot by JayClark79 is the cutest, and also the most technically and aesthetically coherent and successful picture of its type posted on TPF.


----------



## DReali

Milk Drops by Buckster


----------



## Overread

One Wildlife Shot by ecnal
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/181797-one-wildlife-shot-c-c-please.html


----------



## sabbath999

Detroit Fountain by Buckster

The whole series.


----------



## sabbath999

Trail Of Arches by Dwayne Oakes


----------



## Overread

And my last one this month:
In Your Face Dragonfly  -  by jaharris1001

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/182071-your-face-dragonfly.html


----------



## camz

Overread said:


> And my last one this month:
> In Your Face Dragonfly - by jaharris1001
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/182071-your-face-dragonfly.html


 
I second that nomination!


----------



## ocular

I third that


----------



## Rmac

Wanted to thank Nate S and Dead eye for the nominations, a first for me, and to have two in the same month is quite an honor.

Thanks,
Mac,


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK folks, that's nominations over for October 09 submissions. The poll will be along shortly.


----------



## rogermood

Nice photos. All the photos are fabulous. I really enjoyed.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jasonphoto

i like this one,,very clean..


----------



## Fleacz

wow im so impressed with every photo i've seen so far! o_o .. wish i had a photo to contribute that would pair up with the rest. kudos everyone.


----------



## fotograf

wow! amazing potos


----------



## randy!

This is a nice picture



NateS said:


> Sunrise @ Chunky Gal Point by Rmac


----------

